
Ask HN: What's the Best Asana Alternatives? - millergaston
I&#x27;ve been using Asana for a couple months and somehow it&#x27;s too much for a todo list. I&#x27;ve moved to Quire https:&#x2F;&#x2F;quire.io&#x2F; but I&#x27;m not sure if there&#x27;s any option out there? To me Asana is way too complicated for personal use, Quire is simple enough, but I&#x27;m still curious if there&#x27;s anything better.<p>I&#x27;ve tried Todoist, Wunderlist and Workflowy and tbh I don&#x27;t like any of those.
======
DarrellFinley5
For personal use, I think Quire is simple enough. (I used Asana for a while
before and I agree it's a little bit complicated for personal use, Quire
actually wrote a post about migrating from Asana to Quire, which helped me a
lot [https://quire.io/free-asana-alternative-migration](https://quire.io/free-
asana-alternative-migration))

I mainly focus on the list view and set dates to remind me of the deadlines. I
also like it because it has a clean interface on the phone app. I can see
clearly of my to-do list and organize them by dragging tasks into subtasks.

I also enjoy using Google Keep to take notes or journal. I like Google Keep
because it has a pen feature, which allows me to draw, doodle.

------
auslegung
For a straightforward todo list I use the tools that come with the machine:
Apple Notes, Google Keep, whatever. But for something a bit more complicated I
use Trello. It’s great for personal projects though it can also scale to
larger complicated projects.

EDIT: I’ve never used Evernote but it is generally well-regarded and my
impression is that it is a complex todo and note-taking app.

